# Bật mí cách thi công để có màng sơn ngoại thất bóng và đẹp



## sonecofive (15/4/21)

Để có một ngôi nhà đẹp và ưng ý theo những gì bạn mong muốn quả thực không phải là một điều dễ dàng. Từ những khâu lựa chọn thiết kế, xây dựng cho đến những bước hoàn thiện cuối cùng bạn phải bỏ vào đó rất nhiều công sức cũng như tiền bạc. Một lớp sơn ngoại thất bóng giúp ngôi nhà tăng tính thẩm mỹ, trở nên thu hút hơn và đặc biệt giúp gia tăng tuổi thọ cho ngôi nhà. Vậy làm thế nào để có màng sơn ngoại thất luôn bóng sáng thì để chúng tôi gợi ý cho bạn nhé.

*Sơn bóng ngoại thất là gì?*
Trước khi tìm hiểu về sơn bóng chúng ta sẽ đi tìm hiểu về sơn ngoại thất trước đã nhé. Giống như cái tên của nó sản phẩm này được dùng cho bề mặt ngoại thất tức phía bên ngoài của ngôi nhà. Lớp sơn ngoại thất được ví như lớp áo khoác giúp bảo vệ ngôi nhà của bạn khỏi sự tác động trực tiếp của các yếu tố ngoại cảnh. Chính vì có trách nhiệm cao cả như vậy mà sơn ngoại thất thường mang những đặc điểm hết sức đặc trưng.






Sơn ngoại thất bóng​Sau khi đã có cái nhìn tổng quát về sơn ngoại thất chúng ta sẽ đi phân tích về sơn bóng. Sơn bóng tức là sơn có bề mặt bóng và khác với sơn mịn. Bề mặt sơn được cấu tạo dẻo dai, độ bóng tốt giúp ngôi nhà hạn chế bị bám bẩn. Đặc biệt hơn nữa đến với sơn bóng có chất lượng cao; giúp ngôi nhà hạn chế sự xuất hiện của rêu mốc, vi khuẩn bám trên bề mặt sơn.

Đến đây chắc hẳn bạn đã hiểu ra sơn bóng ngoại thất là gì rồi chứ? Ghép giữa sơn bóng và sơn ngoại thất tức đây là một sản phẩm được dùng cho bề mặt ngoại thất với bề mặt sơn có độ bóng cao.

*Những ưu điểm của sơn bóng ngoại thất*
Không giống như các sản phẩm sơn kinh tế, sơn bóng ngoại thất là dòng sản phẩm chất lượng cao với những ưu điểm nổi bật có thể kể đến như:

*Độ bóng cao*
Là dòng sản phẩm sơn nước chất lượng cao; kéo theo đó là tuổi thọ sơn cũng sẽ gia tăng. Và theo tính chất bắc cầu thì ngôi nhà của bạn sẽ được bảo vệ tốt hơn, tăng sức chống chịu với các yếu tố ngoại cảnh.






Ưu điểm sơn bóng ngoại thất​Bề mặt sơn bóng là yếu tố được rất nhiều gia đình quan tâm và chú trọng. Khi màng sơn bóng sẽ giúp khả chống chịu của ngôi nhà với các yếu tố ngoại cảnh như nắng, mưa, gió được tốt hơn.

*Khả năng kháng khuẩn tốt*
Đặc biệt nhắc đến sơn bóng thì phải kể đến khả năng chống bám bụi và kháng khuẩn. Tại sao lại là chống bám bụi chắc hẳn bạn cũng có thể mường tượng ra rồi đúng chứ? Khi màng sơn bóng thì khả năng bám bụi sẽ thấp; thêm vào đó bề mặt bóng sẽ giúp cho việc lau chùi được tiến hành dễ dàng và thuận lợi hơn.






Khả năng kháng khuẩn tốt​Ngoài ra với loại sơn bóng ngoại thất thì có rất nhiều nhà sản xuất tích hợp khả năng kháng khuẩn; giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe cho người sử dụng. Vi khuẩn ở đây có thể là nấm mốc bám trên bề mặt đợi cơ hội sẽ phát triển và làm hỏng lớp sơn ngoại thất của ngôi nhà.

*Tiết kiệm chi phí*
Bề mặt sơn bóng tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà. Một nước sơn có màu sắc bóng, tăng khả năng tương phản màu sắc; giúp cho ngôi nhà trở nên lộng lẫy hơn với màu áo của mình.

Giúp tiết kiệm chi phí sau này. Lý do để sản phẩm có thể giúp bạn tiết kiệm chi phí sơn sửa nhà nghe có vẻ bất hợp lý; nhưng thực ra lại vô cùng hợp lý đấy nhé. Thay vì sử dụng sơn kém chất lượng khiến cho lớp sơn nhanh bị hỏng; bạn phải mất chi phí để sơn lại nhà; trong khi đó sử dụng sơn chất lượng cao thì tuổi thọ lớp sơn sẽ tăng. Bạn sẽ không phải mất nhiều chi phí cho công đoạn sơn nhà mà ngôi nhà của bạn vẫn đẹp như mới.

*Gợi ý cách để có màng sơn ngoại thất bóng đẹp*
Quá trình để có lớp sơn ngoại thất bóng và đẹp thì không hề khó cũng không quá phức tạp như bạn nghĩ. Chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu tới bạn một số nguyên tắc vô cùng đơn giản, thuận tiện; giúp cho quá trình sơn nhà của bạn được thuận lợi nhé!

*Bề mặt tường đạt chuẩn*
Bề mặt tường được xem là đạt chuẩn khi nó đảm bảo các yếu tố sau:

Mặt tường được đánh đá kĩ, phẳng trước khi sơn. Những vị trí bề mặt tường bị lõm cần làm phẳng bề mặt để lớp sơn hoàn thiện được phẳng và đẹp. Hơn nữa tường phẳng sẽ giúp cho quá trình thi công được thuận lợi hơn.

Đối với tường cũ khi tiến hành sơn lại nếu lớp sơn quá cũ; cần cạo sạch lớp sơn cũ để tăng độ bám dính cho lớp sơn mới. Hơn nữa nếu bề mặt có dấu hiệu bị rêu mốc thì điều vô cùng quan trọng cần làm là hãy xử lý rêu mốc thật tốt; sử dụng các dung dịch diệt nấm mốc để xử lý triệt để.






Yêu cầu mặt tường khi sơn​Độ ẩm tưởng không vượt quá ngưỡng cho phép. Độ ẩm tường được xem là đạt chuẩn khi nó dao động từ 15% – 16%; hoặc thời gian khô tường trong khoảng từ 21 đến 28 ngày để lớp sơn có thể bám chắc nhất.

*Lựa chọn sơn đạt chất lượng cao*
Khi bạn chọn được sản phẩm sơn bóng đạt chất lượng cao mới có thể đảm bảo lớp sơn hoàn thiện của bạn có độ bóng giống như bạn mong muốn. Hơn nữa chọn sản phẩm của thương hiệu uy tín sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy an tâm hơn; được bảo hành và tăng giá trị cho ngôi nhà.






Lựa chọn sản phẩm chất lượng cao​Và đặc biệt hơn nữa đó là hãy chọn đúng loại sơn mình mong muốn đấy nhé. Bạn muốn ngôi nhà mình có lớp sơn bóng nhưng lại chọn sơn mịn; chắc chắn ngôi nhà của bạn sẽ chỉ mịn mà không bóng đâu nhé.

Nếu bạn cảm thấy khó khăn trong khâu lựa chọn nhà cung cấp; có thể tham khảo 2 nhãn sơn đang được sử dụng khá phổ biến hiện nay đó là: sơn ECO TANGO và sơn E-HANAPO.

*Quá trình thi công đạt chuẩn*
Bạn sẽ chẳng có một lớp sơn bóng ngoại thất đẹp, đạt chuẩn và tuổi thọ lâu nếu như quá trình thi công của bạn không thực hiện đầy đủ các bước đâu nhé. Bạn có thể bỏ qua lớp sơn lót và tiến ngay đến lớp sơn hoàn thiện cuối cùng; lớp sơn vẫn bóng nhưng độ bóng không đạt được mức như nó có thể; đồng thời sẽ giảm tuổi thọ lớp sơn. 

Tất cả các sản phẩm đều có nguyên tắc và cách dử dụng của nó. Nếu như bạn không thực hiện đầy đủ các bước cũng được thôi; bạn sẽ có thể rút ngắn thời gian thi công. Nhưng bạn sẽ phải đánh đổi cho điều đó là lớp sơn của bạn không đảm bảo chất lượng cũng như tuổi thọ của sản phẩm.






Quá trình thi công đạt chuẩn​Bên cạnh đó kĩ thuật thi công cũng cần được quan tâm đấy nhé. Cho dù sản phẩm của bạn đạt chất lượng cao, thi công đầy đủ các bước; nhưng kĩ thuật thi công sai cũng sẽ khiến cho sản phẩm hoàn thiện không đạt chất lượng

Bí quyết cuối cùng giúp lớp sơn hoàn thiện của bạn đạt chất lượng là hãy về với *ECO FIVE* để chúng tôi giúp bạn trang trí ngôi nhà như bạn mong muốn nhé.






Sơn ECO FIVE
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*
​


----------

